# Hypnotherapy anyone?



## Jules1a (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi,I would like to move to Portugal but would have to work to live ,I am a Clinical Hypnotherapist and would live in the areas I would be needed ,where would you suggest and would you think there would be a need for this kind of service,I would rent hotel rooms in different areas ,maybe expat areas? your comments would be welcome,Julie


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

Cascais, Algrave, Porto and/or Lisbon.................
Major cities and major sport orientated people.


----------

